# USA's Smoke unit



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone replaced there older version of USA's smoke unit with the new fan driven unit?
I was thinking of upgrading my older GP7 & 9 smokes unit with the one in the GP 38-2.
Thanks
Sean


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed one in a Aristo SD45 and it works fine. You have to buy the little circuit board also that controls the unit. Actually its about as cheap to install a TA unit as the price is about the same but the TA really puts out the smoke. Later RJD


----------

